# Raised and ready to fly. Now what?



## jaynemeg (May 11, 2005)

About 4 1/2 weeks ago I picked up a squab (2 weeks maybe) that had fallen from a nest built above a grocery store. I've managed to raise him on Chicken Crumbles and he has easily transitioned from "bottle" feeding to pecking at the dry stuff. I was also able to treat his splayed leg (?right terminology?)
He now spends his days on our deck. I've been keeping him in a large cage and letting him out when I'm up there so he can work on his flying skills. Which are still a bit shakey but getting better every day.
I'm torn on what to do now. He has become extremely attached and prefers to stay perched on my shoulder. Is it best to find a flock and release him or should I keep him as a pet? I'm nervous about keeping him around because we are out in the country, there are no other pigeons about and we have allot of birds of prey in the area.
He's also looking a bit thin and I've no idea what I should be feeding him now.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did a great job caring for this little one and correcting his splay leg. 
If you are still feeding him pigeon crumbs, I would switch to a pigeon mix or dove mix. Feed stores and sometimes pet stores carry it. Also he will nedd some grit.

You cannot just release the bird with a flock. It takes a while for the flock to accept newcomers and until then the baby won't be able to forage foor food by himself. Also without the protection from a flock he won't be safe from predators.
If you don't have a flock nearby where you can introduce him to it gradually, please do not release him.
Also it seems that he is human friendly and bonded to you. Pigeons make great pets, maybe you can keep him as a pet only indoors, since you mentioned that you have predators in your area.

Reti


----------



## jaynemeg (May 11, 2005)

*about the grit?*

It took several calls but I did finally find a store that carries pigeon feed. They don't have pigeon grit but can order it. Problem is that it would take 4-6 weeks. They carry poultry grit and I was wondering if that would do untill I can get the pigeon grit in.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pet stores like petsMart and Petco do carry grit. I buy the Oyster shell grit and HiCal grit for parrots and mix them. 
You can also add crushed eggshells.
I don't know it the poultry grit is appropiate for pigeons.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this young bird.

The bird will need pigeon grit. Anyone who raises pigeons, homing or racing pigeons, would have the pigeon grit. Does the pet store sell grit to other customers, perhaps they an supply you with a name? You might be able to get some from them. 

Also a good pro-biotic would help with absorbtion and help the bird to gain weight. You can use the human kind from the health food store. What does the birds poop look like?

Reti is right about the bird being bonded to you. If the bird is very comfortable sitting on your shoulder, he is too tame to be released. 

Treesa


----------



## jaynemeg (May 11, 2005)

*pigeon poop*

His poop is green and white. It's not bright green, more of an army green. Sometimes it's watery and others it's very solid.


----------

